# TurboTax won't allow me to enter Bank Routing#, so no quick Stimulus Payment?



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

Free version of TurboTax Self Employment won't allow me to enter Bank Routing# anywhere, which means no quick stimulus payment, so I didn't use it to submit my 1040. 
Was I doing something wrong with TurboTax or is there another FREE e-file app I can use that will let me enter banking info?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NoCaliDriver said:


> Free version of TurboTax Self Employment won't allow me to enter Bank Routing# anywhere, which means no quick stimulus payment, so I didn't use it to submit my 1040.
> Was I doing something wrong with TurboTax or is there another FREE e-file app I can use that will let me enter banking info?


Were you getting a refund?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Have you tried googling it?


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm guessing they won't let her enter her routing number because she's not getting a refund. either way if you file your taxes through TurboTax or another company such as that and get a refund, your bank information doesn't get sent over to the IRS. so you don't get direct deposit on the stimulus check anyways


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

We paid our taxes (using TurboTax) via direct withdrawal from our bank account so we were able to enter our bank info that way.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MHR said:


> We paid our taxes (using TurboTax) via direct withdrawal from our bank account so we were able to enter our bank info that way.


 but if you paid taxes, the IRS is not counting that as having your bank information on file. Stupid! So they have the ability to take money out of our accounts yet they want to claim they don't have our info on file? &#129318;&#129300; I paid as well and had the same bank account for the last two tax seasons.


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm guessing they won't let her enter her routing number because she's not getting a refund. either way if you file your taxes through TurboTax or another company such as that and get a refund, your bank information doesn't get sent over to the IRS. so you don't get direct deposit on the stimulus check anyways


What? 
That is not how it works. 
The IRS get your banking info from any of them. 
When they won't is if you do any form of FastTax where they give you a check the same day you file.. Because then the filing company gets your refund to reimburse them for the check they gave you.



NoCaliDriver said:


> Free version of TurboTax Self Employment won't allow me to enter Bank Routing# anywhere, which means no quick stimulus payment, so I didn't use it to submit my 1040.
> Was I doing something wrong with TurboTax or is there another FREE e-file app I can use that will let me enter banking info?


Go to the IRS.GOV web site. 
Click on Get My Payment. 
Enter your information there.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm guessing they won't let her enter her routing number because she's not getting a refund. either way if you file your taxes through TurboTax or another company such as that and get a refund, your bank information doesn't get sent over to the IRS. so you don't get direct deposit on the stimulus check anyways


I got a refund thru turbotax last year and my stimulus came in a few days ago


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> What?
> That is not how it works.
> The IRS get your banking info from any of them.
> When they won't is if you do any form of FastTax where they give you a check the same day you file.. Because then the filing company gets your refund to reimburse them for the check they gave you.
> ...


_*Several million people who filed their taxes via H&R Block, TurboTax and other services were unable to get their payments because the IRS did not have their direct deposit information on file, according to the Treasury, companies and experts*_.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/04/16/coronavirus-cares-stimulus-check/


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> _*Several million people who filed their taxes via H&R Block, TurboTax and other services were unable to get their payments because the IRS did not have their direct deposit information on file, according to the Treasury, companies and experts*_.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/04/16/coronavirus-cares-stimulus-check/


Because they did the "fast file" where The Preparation Company paid them their returns IMMEDIATELY.

Which leads to the return from thr IRS going to the preparers account.

Did you not even read what I wrote.

****ing morons.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Because they did the "fast file" where The Preparation Company paid them their returns IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Which leads to the return from thr IRS going to the preparers account.
> 
> ...


Or if they have their filing fees taken out of their refund. It's not necessarily just if they did the fast file. They can do the regular file but if they have the tax preparation fees taken out of the refund, the money goes into a temporary account. There for the IRS does not have their actual think information


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

Yup. I switched to TurboTax "free file" (state tax filing was free as well) through the IRS website, and fortunately all my Lyft tax info was transferred over from TurboTax "self-employed" (state tax filing costs $50. with that tool). The bank routing number questions came at the very end. 
My stimulus payment status is still not available but I'll check back tomorrow.
Thx folks.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Or if they have their filing fees taken out of their refund. It's not necessarily just if they did the fast file. They can do the regular file but if they have the tax preparation fees taken out of the refund, the money goes into a temporary account. There for the IRS does not have their actual think information


That 
Is
Fast
File.

What is wrong with you dolts.

The person filing their taxes don't wait to get their money Minus the filing fees when the government sends the money.
They walk out of the preparers office THAT DAY with a check (which is their tax return amount Minus The Fees). And the preparer gets the refund as reimbursement for both their fees and the check for the difference they advanced their customer.

Seriously it is like the reading and comprehension of some of you is sub 6th grade.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> That
> Is
> Fast
> File.
> ...


The person filing the taxes can absolutely choose whether they walk out of the office that day with the money (advanced loan) or have their refund deposited into a "temporary bank account" that the tax preparers sets up. Once the money is deposited into that account, the tax preparer then collects their fees and passes the rest of the money onto the tax filer. Which a lot of places are now doing because of the liability if something was filed incorrectly.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

NoCaliDriver said:


> Free version of TurboTax Self Employment won't allow me to enter Bank Routing# anywhere, which means no quick stimulus payment, so I didn't use it to submit my 1040.
> Was I doing something wrong with TurboTax or is there another FREE e-file app I can use that will let me enter banking info?


Freetaxusa.com


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

NoCaliDriver said:


> Free version of TurboTax Self Employment won't allow me to enter Bank Routing# anywhere, which means no quick stimulus payment, so I didn't use it to submit my 1040.
> Was I doing something wrong with TurboTax or is there another FREE e-file app I can use that will let me enter banking info?


You said Free Version. That free version won't let you file electronically and it doesn't assist to file state tax return. 
You need to pay to file electronically, then it will be available to input your banking info.


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

Thx very much, please see post: Yesterday at 8:41 PM.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm guessing they won't let her enter her routing number because she's not getting a refund. either way if you file your taxes through TurboTax or another company such as that and get a refund, your bank information doesn't get sent over to the IRS. so you don't get direct deposit on the stimulus check anyways


I have used Turbo Tax for years and always have the option of inputting my bank routing information to IRS and the State on years I get a refund. The option to do so comes just before the last step if you file electronically.

My check for $1,200 was deposted in my checking account on 4.15.20

Edit to add: I've never tested it in reverse since I usually wait until the last moment to pay the IRS if I owe. If IRS doesn't have your info, go the irs.gov and you'll be able to input it when you click on Get My Payment


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> I have used Turbo Tax for years and always have the option of inputting my bank routing information to IRS and the State on years I get a refund. The option to do so comes just before the last step if you file electronically.
> 
> My check for $1,200 was deposted in my checking account on 4.15.20
> 
> Edit to add: I've never tested it in reverse since I usually wait until the last moment to pay the IRS if I owe. If IRS doesn't have your info, go the irs.gov and you'll be able to input it when you click on Get My Payment


Thx, I filed with TurboTax a couple days ago, "payment status not available". I'll just have to wait. Thx.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> You said Free Version. That free version won't let you file electronically and it doesn't assist to file state tax return.
> You need to pay to file electronically, then it will be available to input your banking info.


Have always used it to file electronically, have never paid for it. 
In fact the only reason I use their service is the electronic filing as the rudimentary 4th grade math required to do taxes (6th grade reading skill for the directions on where to write the amounts and which function to perform) is simple enough I usually do it in my head and then make sure their numbers match mine.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

If you get a rapid refund the IRS doesn’t have your information.


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

Thx, I used the TurboTax free-file tool and WAS able to file electronically for both IRS and California state.
Still getting "payment status not available" when using the "get my payment" button.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NoCaliDriver said:


> Thx, I used the TurboTax free-file tool and WAS able to file electronically for both IRS and California state.
> Still getting "payment status not available" when using the "get my payment" button.


I think it's showing that because they haven't processed your taxes yet. Since they haven't processed your taxes yet they don't know your payment amount. I read that somewhere anyways&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I think it's showing that because they haven't processed your taxes yet. Since they haven't processed your taxes yet they don't know your payment amount. I read that somewhere anyways&#129335;&#127996;


Most I speak to that have filed 2019 in March have recieved the check. The ones that filed in April haven't received it yet. Your statement appears to be correct based on what family and friends are telling me.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You said Free Version. That free version won't let you file electronically and it doesn't assist to file state tax return.
> You need to pay to file electronically, then it will be available to input your banking info.


I used the free self-employed TurboTax yesterday. Didn't get any refund but didn't have to pay either. I got 2 confirmation emails from TurboTax a few hours later saying congratulations your federal and state taxes have been accepted by the IRS and that I was all done with taxes .

Also since I got no refund and didn't have to pay, there was no place to enter my bank info. And this is the first taxes I filed in many years so IRS don't have the bank account info.

Tried the "get my payment" on the IRS website but it just leads me to a dead end. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

nightshaadow said:


> I used the free self-employed TurboTax yesterday. Didn't get any refund but didn't have to pay either. I got 2 confirmation emails from TurboTax a few hours later saying congratulations your federal and state taxes have been accepted by the IRS and that I was all done with taxes .
> 
> Also since I got no refund and didn't have to pay, there was no place to enter my bank info. And this is the first taxes I filed in many years so IRS don't have the bank account info.
> 
> Tried the "get my payment" on the IRS website but it just leads me to a dead end. I will try again tomorrow.


 they said one of the biggest groups of people that are having problems are the ones that have 0 refund and 0 owed


----------

